# 353 circus



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Well taking a chance bought a 353 cicus just the engine figure i can get a tender for later. Come with a 920 gondala it is in poor shape the seller said it been in a barn for years. He nose nothing about trains he was asking 75. I offered 35 plus free shipping. So i bought it. When it arrive i will post photos. 

Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I paid $85 for my circus engine with tender. Sometimes the tender is hard to get.I also have the coach car and the 2 flat cars, but no loads. They're too expensive for my taste.


----------



## hjstr6 (Jul 12, 2019)

I purchased a circus train 353 for $150 a while back. It had been refurbished and repainted. It look like new. It kept derailing because the drawbar was the wrong size and the tender would clip the cab in the corners. If you purchase another tender make sure the drawbar is the right length. I believe it should be three and a half inches.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Good luck on a tender. I don't see many just tender for sale. I need to walk down to road to check my mailbox. Tracking says my new wires for my Royal Blue were delivered saturday. My Royal Blue runs but one of the plugs is home made. Wires look original. I was going to repaint but I think I will leave as is. Its not bad. The wires I got have new plugs attached. Good luck Al on the circus engine.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Good luck on a tender. I don't see many just tender for sale. I need to walk down to road to check my mailbox. Tracking says my new wires for my Royal Blue were delivered saturday. My Royal Blue runs but one of the plugs is home made. Wires look original. I was going to repaint but I think I will leave as is. Its not bad. The wires I got have new plugs attached. Good luck Al on the circus engine.


You should have contacted me for those wires. I have some already made up, and I also have a set with new plugs and/or original plugs. Cost to you,0......


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If I wanted a Circus engine to run on my layout I would buy the 356 Silver Bullet that is on ebay for $85. Overhaul the smoke unit, respray it in the correct red and then add the yellow circus decals. More fun to run than an original.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Found a tender painted black wrong chassie. It wad cheap can use spare parts. Then 2 chassie for 5.00 for 350 353. Just the chassiefigure i can use the parts from that other chassie . i like a challange. Lol find out.

Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

flyernut, I had no idea you already had some 2 prong wires made up. Thanks anyway. I am happy with the wires I got. Turns out they are from some electrical company. So done up nice. Heat shrink tubing on end of plug and wires. I paid 9.00 with free shipping. They did use the flex wire. Not as cheap as yours but not too bad. Here is a pic of them.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Heck, they're nice!! I've seen those advertised on ebay. I use the original plugs, and add new 22 gauge wire to the plugs.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> flyernut, I had no idea you already had some 2 prong wires made up. Thanks anyway. I am happy with the wires I got. Turns out they are from some electrical company. So done up nice. Heat shrink tubing on end of plug and wires. I paid 9.00 with free shipping. They did use the flex wire. Not as cheap as yours but not too bad. Here is a pic of them.
> 
> View attachment 545921


Well, it's a good thing you didn't get them from as I can't find the darn things to take a picture of them,lol...


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Well my 353 came in and the tender waiting for the chassie. I new what i was getting my self into. It will take a while. But here is some photos.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Quite a restoration project. I wonder where engines like this are left that there is this much rust.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

The sellar said it was in a barn it also came with 920 gondala. He said he nose thoing about train i knew what i was getting i like a challange. Lol

Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I like those projects!!. I just got a 312 in 2 days ago, and it's in worse shape than that!!. It looks like it sat on the bottom of a river! I have all the shiny bits, screws, linkages, and handrails sitting in a bowl of Evapo-rust. The boiler and tender shells aren't bad, and it now runs after quite a bit of work,But I only have the chassis restored..All the drive wheels were shot, linkages were broken, etc. I only paid $35 bucks for it...good luck with your 353, I know you'll do a wonderful job on that restoration.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou. Goodluck with yours.

Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Al, you have a big project there. Bigger than I would attempt. Good luck.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

This is the color i picked.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks good compared to what you showed it originally looked like. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Finished the 353 runs good have some minior things to fix had to order braket mounts. Here r some pics














koo


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You did good. Looks very nice. Congrats on the addition.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Motor mounts are easy to make. I bought a piece of sheet steel the same thickness as the original motor mounts and made them from that.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thats what iam doing at work todat on break and lunch time.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The rear of the boiler shell is low without the mounting brackets. I would not run the engine too much until you install the brackets you are making. The engine looks outstanding.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I forgot to mention when i was putting it back together the bottom ears on each side of chassie were broken . so i took it to work made 2 new pieces . how i did it i drilled a .030 thousand hole in chassie in middle. And in pc i made. Here is a pick of what i did. Then i took the drill bite put it threw and glued it.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

So that was why it was sitting low. Great work, that is far better than the original cast ears.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks should be putting it back together after i pick up me and wifes new dryer that died someone hacked our credit cards and my phone id onits wayout . its a wonderful life. Lol


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nice job on the restoration of the 353 Al, not to mention the good work on the bottom ears. From the way that engine was to what it is now just shows that most things can be brought back to great condition.
Regarding your credit card problems, I had a similar problem a few years back and is exactly why I don't have any today. I haven't missed them at all. I get by just fine. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou this isnt the first time 7 to 8 years ago. Lol know i can go to my next project with limited room i am going up on my layout started it a little just see it wil take a while the way iam going to do it have to make alot bridge stand like maybe move some lamp post i will take some pics .


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Here is a start of my layout going up


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looking good. LOL, next you wll be tearing out the walls in that room.
You just upgraded your layout. Good luck.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice!!!!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

My layout is in the cellar no walls to tear out just the foundation. Lol


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Well i put back the 353 together wit new ears bracket lens ans brush bracket holder the original was broken so just glued it until new came in. Runs nice . one less off my wish list. Lol


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

Late to the post again. I just wanted to say you have done a fine job on the 353. A phoenix effort for sure. Great work.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou. It was a challenge. And it was a mess had to make ears for chassie. Not bad it only cost be 60.00 after everything was done. Made the ears at work and a few other things.


----------



## AF-Doc' (Dec 21, 2013)

Once again great job, I know it made you frown some but mostly the project made you smile a lot. Top shelf.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I was reall happy first time i really did a complete stip down like that wires were junk no jack panel brush holder was broken it was fun wony mine doing another one like that. Lol
Thanks again al


----------

